#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Bp group engineering technical practices

## f81aa

Hi:

Better check the post of forum member ar_sot

The link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



RegardsSee More: Bp group engineering technical practices

----------


## guyguibert

Hello,

I try the link you gave, but it is invalid.
Do you have a valid one to download BP Engineering Technical Practices ?
Thank you in advance
Guy

----------


## guyguibert

Hello,

I try the link you gave, but it is invalid.
Do you have a valid one to download BP Engineering Technical Practices ?
Thank you in advance
Guy

----------


## f81aa

Hi guyguibert:

More than 3 years ago I came across a thread by ar_sot which I thought I should let others to know about it. Sorry I dont have a valid link.

Regards





> Hello,
> 
> I try the link you gave, but it is invalid.
> Do you have a valid one to download BP Engineering Technical Practices ?
> Thank you in advance
> Guy

----------

